# candy over white base



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

does anyone have any pics of candy paint jobs over white base? any red candy's over white?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

if you can paint a kandy over white base 
then your a good fucking painter 
thats the reason ou wont see kandy over white base
ts HARD and pretty much trouble


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0 

1st is hok oriental blue over silver and white and flake patterns...as youcan tell anything over white is real bright!

2nd is hok pearl over white base


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

plenty of people use white for bases for kandy. let me track a couple pics

the outside is white based, lime gold, the center is a gold base


----------



## bikertrash86 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 17 2006, 04:11 AM~5065900
> *if you can paint a kandy over white base
> then your a good fucking painter
> thats the reason ou wont see  kandy over white base
> ...



what?....guess I did something wrong then, just painted a buddys superglide last fall and it came out great,

about riding weather here, so as soon as we can get it out I"ll get you a pic of Brandywine over a white base.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

only thing with white is making sure you prep the primer right and sealing it so you dont have any scratches (should be done with any paint job) because youll see it visibly in the end result


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

can't go wrong with a white base


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bikertrash86_@Mar 18 2006, 11:23 AM~5074379
> *what?....guess I did something wrong then, just painted a buddys superglide last fall and it came out great,
> 
> about riding weather here, so as soon as we can get it out I"ll get you a pic of Brandywine over a white base.
> *


No offense but painting a bike and painting a car with candy are 2 totally diffrent things.I've seen a guy who can do awesome paint on a bike,but the SAME guy did a car in candy and it looked like shit,tiger stripped all to shit!
It' doesn't show the overlap on a small surface area,unlike a car.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Give the guy a break, he is just trying to help. Besides I wan't to see the paint job. Even if he can't paint a car as well as he can a bike, at least we get to see what the color looks like.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 18 2006, 03:01 PM~5075352
> *Give the guy a break, he is just trying to help. Besides I wan't to see the paint job. Even if he can't paint a car as well as he can a bike, at least we get to see what the color looks like.
> *


Settle down boi!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 18 2006, 03:04 PM~5075364
> *Settle down boi!
> *


----------



## bikertrash86 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 18 2006, 03:29 PM~5075235
> *No offense but painting a bike and painting a car with candy are 2 totally diffrent things.I've seen a guy who can do awesome paint on a bike,but the SAME guy did a car in candy and it looked like  shit,tiger stripped all to shit!
> It' doesn't show the overlap on a small surface area,unlike a car.
> *



VERY TRUE!!!!!!......tis much easier, but didnt think we were talking about ease? just painting over white base....

it was actually HOK white sealer.....it was what he wanted for some reason, came out more subtle than over metallic, which I still prefer....metallic that is


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Ya, candy over white is a bit too plane for me.......you may at least do a pearl white base. :dunno:


----------

